# Need an Irish speaker to translate something for me



## hansov (21 Dec 2008)

A long time ago since I studied Irish. Can anybody translate "Happy Christmas to you all" for me. I think it is "Nollaig shona dhuibh go leir" but I need somebody to confirm this for me please. Thanks


----------



## Smashbox (21 Dec 2008)

'Nollaig Shona Daoibh' I think


----------



## pavlov (21 Dec 2008)

Nollaig shona daoibh go léir
Nollaig shona daoibh uilig
Nollaig faoi shéan is faoi shonas daoibh go léir=May you all have a prosperous and happy Christmas


----------



## PaddyBloggit (21 Dec 2008)

An bhail chéanna oraibh Smashbox & pavlov!


----------



## cleverclogs7 (21 Dec 2008)

what about going to an irish school and asking one of the teachers for a help.


----------



## Smashbox (21 Dec 2008)

PaddyBloggit said:


> An bhail chéanna oraibh Smashbox & pavlov!


 
Go raibh maith agat, Paddy!


----------



## mathepac (21 Dec 2008)

Smashbox said:


> Go raibh maith agat, Paddy!


Ná habair, a chara (ar son PaddyBloggit, in abstentia)


----------



## PaddyBloggit (21 Dec 2008)

ar ais arís mathepac.

Thanks for the intervention! ;-)


----------

